

We Make a Billionaire - likeapub
http://wemakeabillionaire.com

======
LCDninja
The same concept worked on Reddit...

[https://www.reddit.com/r/millionairemakers/comments/2na6tu/r...](https://www.reddit.com/r/millionairemakers/comments/2na6tu/reddit_lets_make_a_millionaire/)

